# Derailment issue



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

I purchased a Lionel 6-38422 NP U33C #3307 Legacy engine and am having a problem with derailing. On the Lionel site it states that the smallest radius it will run on is 31". That is what I have. When moving forward it will derail every time on a curve. I can't upload a photo here but I linked to photo-bucket below (just opened that account and haven't figured that out properly either!). 

Oddly, when I run the diesel in "reverse" it does perfectly fine, even at higher speeds. However, if I run it into a turnout coming into the bottom of the "Y" and turning out or in (left or right) it will derail no matter what direction. 

Any thoughts on this? My reaction, of course, is to go to a larger radius. At the moment I will be limited to 42". I'm going to break out the Fastrack I have which has 36" curves and see how it does there. 

Best Regards,

Charlie

Oh, on an afterthought, I didn't see a thread titled "problems" or anything of that nature so I thought I'd post here. 

Pictures


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MrRiddle (hopefully not Tom),

This is as good a place as any to post it, although sometimes the scale specific areas get more focussed responses. IIRC, you need at least 10 posts to post pix here.

I'm in HO, but a lot of the problems are similar. First, check your track alignment, and make sure everything is connected smoothly with no bumps or kinks. Check the web of the rail (the part inside) for any debris or broken pieces that the flanges might be hitting. Especially at your "everything derails here" spot. Also, at turnouts, make sure the moveable rails sit tightly against the stock (non-moveable) ones. If not, look for debris nlocking the movement.

On the loco itself, make sure that the wheels are in gauge, and the front truck is able to pivot freely. A larger radius may help fix this, too. Generally, larger is better, and when a manufacturer says minimum, they mean "bare minimum if everything else is perfext."

Where are you in CT? It's not a big state, and there are several of us here who might be willing to help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The trucks on some locomotives are more sensitive to
minor track or turnout irregularities than others. A new
HO FA I had was so afflicted. However, after a few hours or
running it seemed to adjust itself.

You should inspect and compare the movement of
the front truck as compared to the rear. There may
be a need to tighten fittings. Are the wheels true
and in gauge? Look closely at the flanges. Roughness
could cause the problem. Are the wheels actually
revolving? Hard to believe, but the wheels on one truck of an old loco I was
working on were not turning. Sometimes you can add a small
weight to the truck to keep it down.

Usually, you can find track problems by running the loco at
the slowest possible speed, get down close with a bright
light on the derailing truck...when the wheels begin to lift, STOP.
There is where the problem is. Often a rail is higher or lower
than it should be and an adjustment can correct it.

Don


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you both!

For another reason entirely I was checking the wheels on the engine and noticed the rear truck was catching as I turned it for inspection. I suspect this could be a problem! Annoying considering this is "brand new". 

My wife wants me to take her out for lunch so I'll examine it closer when I get back.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just looked up the owners manual for you, it states 036 and above. So the fastrack will work or add the 042 curves to your layout. If you have tubular switches check to see if they will work before adding them on permanently. And don't go into a curve to sharp, sometimes you can add a straight price before the switch curve. Good luck, thats why I asked about it on the whats new thread


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you Sjm. Seems odd they would state 31 on Lionel.com but, there you are. I have it running fine on the Fastrack 36. 

PRODUCT SPECIFICATIONS

Gauge: Standard O Scale
Rail Line: Northern Pacific
Road Number: 3307
Min Curve: O-31
Most Recent Catalog: Lionel 2012 Signature Edition
*
Annoying! *


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you CT. (sorry, I don't know what else to call you!) Appreciate the input. sjm says the manual says minimum is 36. Lionel.com says 31. Go figure. 

I'm from Columbia but I travel all over CT 

Oh, no.. I'm not Tom . . . or am I?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I did the same thing, once! I still have a legacy rig sitting in a box for over 2 years, I have 042 curves it needs 54 or larger. Site said 042. Now I check the manuals for the new stuff but I mostly have post war Haven't gotten around to install my 072 track , so I never hooked up my legacy system. Such is life


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> I did the same thing, once! I still have a legacy rig sitting in a box for over 2 years, I have 042 curves it needs 54 or larger. Site said 042. Now I check the manuals for the new stuff but I mostly have post war Haven't gotten around to install my 072 track , so I never hooked up my legacy system. Such is life


Well, I got this to test my engines on. At least you could run and test it .


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats pretty cool, never saw it before.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MrRiddle said:


> Thank you CT. (sorry, I don't know what else to call you!) Appreciate the input. sjm says the manual says minimum is 36. Lionel.com says 31. Go figure.
> 
> I'm from Columbia but I travel all over CT
> 
> Oh, no.. I'm not Tom . . . or am I?


CT, CTV, Dumbass, Curmudgeon.... I've heard it all. My given name is Ben.

I drive through Columbia a lot -- my son goes to college at Eastern. Never stopped to look around, though.

I'll be charitable and say that Lionel probably has a typo on their website, not that they're trying to increase sales by misrepresenting it's performance (a self-defeating strategy, but they wouldn't be the first to try it).

That's one advantage guys working in the same scale have -- they instantly recognize discrepancies like that. I SHOULD have, because 18" is a tight curve in HO, and O is about twice the size of HO, so 31" would be really tight. But I'm glad you got it figured out.


----------

